# Question on load calc



## CES (Jan 18, 2013)

I have an existing panel and want to use it for a walk-in freezer and cooler. There is 2 single phase condensers and one 3phase condenser plus lights and door heaters, do you use the 3phase multiplier for total connected load.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

CES said:


> I have an existing panel and want to use it for a walk-in freezer and cooler. There is 2 single phase condensers and one 3phase condenser plus lights and door heaters, do you use the 3phase multiplier for total connected load.


Yes just for the 3phase load


----------

